# English teaching without BA



## Smaney5 (Feb 3, 2015)

I have my TEFL/TESOL whichever you like to call them. However, I do not hold a bachelors degree. I have taught children privately under the supervision of an extremely accredited professional for several years in the U.S. So I have some teaching experience. Also, I have a wonderful letter of recommendation and resume.

My question is...what countries in Asia can I easily obtain an english teaching job with my credentials (or lack thereof).


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

I only know of Thailand and having a BA is an advantage, but not always a must. 
Not having a BA may also imply that your future employer will pay you less.......less qualified!! Very popular reason.


----------



## sunandsands (Feb 4, 2015)

Thailand, Vietnam or China... I have friends in Thailand who aren't degree holders but were able to get a teaching job and work permit. Having a degree is of greater advantage, but if you have TEFL/TESL/TESOL/CELTA Certificates then you should be good.


----------

